# Tony Allen



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

From SoSH (Bill Simons):

Link: http://p086.ezboard.com/fsonsofsamhornfrm22.showMessageRange?topicID=1011.topic&start=1621&stop=1640



> Here's the Tony Allen stuff...
> 
> He's been playing in Chicago for the past couple of weeks in the famous MJ Games. Astoundingly, MJ has been playing -- as Chad Ford wrote today -- fueling legitimate rumors of a comeback. Why else would he be playing? I don't think Chad is full of BS this time.
> 
> ...


 If this is true! I cant wait to see Allen in the league!:rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tony Allen has pro game. He is a fierce defender and his ability to get to the rim (because of his great strength) is impressive. 

Another thing about Tony Allen, if he plays well, Joey Graham his college teammate is going to benefit from it. Eddie Sutton has seemed to create some talented wings, especially defensively.

Danny Ainge really hit a homerun with this draft.

The fact that Ricky Davis is working out like a madman too, is great for the Celtics. They are going to come into the season with a strong group of swing players.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Thank you Birdman*

That was a great read on Tony Allen.

If what they are saying is true then Boston did great in the draft.

It seems as though Doc might have been the guy who wanted Allen. Now let's see if he can help him with his shot.

I am excited to see Tony Allen in the pros.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That's a hell of a scouting report.

What I'm wondering is, can he shoot and pass? If he can, that gives us Pierce, Davis, West, Banks, and Payton as drive and dish guys. I like that idea.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

was i the only person who read the rest of the thread, specifically the part which requests that the info stays on that board?

If we want to continue getting the SG's info on a "just a fan basis", then it would probably be a good idea to respect his wishes.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Tony Allen was a major steal for you guys. Congratulations.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm really liking the Allen pick, especially after this scouting report. I love those Artest/Bowen/Hassell types that are tough defenders and do the dirty work. If Tony Allen is that athletic and if he has a good shot then this draft is an A easily.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice report, I'd be thrilled if it turned out to be half true.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

good report


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

The best thing about this is that this will get Ricky motivated and keep his head in the game. he's going to have to play great to get as much playing time as he wants with Jiri and Allen gettting significant time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats frustrating is I was screaming about this guy sine before the last draft. 

He had a pro game. He compete's like heck on both ends and he's very explosive. I thought he had alot of Wade in his game. He has a real nice deceptive crossover also.

If he was 6'7 he would have been top 3. 

Celtics suddenly have a boatload of wings. Trading Rickey D makes sense but what team will be stupid enough take him. 

Allen is the type of player who's a glue guy. Can get after anybody on the wing and then in transition can explode over people. 

Allen has no range though. Teams are gonna play way back off of him until he proves he has any range. But thats just a matter of time. Celtics did a good job of getting him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Whats frustrating is I was screaming about this guy sine before the last draft.
> 
> He had a pro game. He compete's like heck on both ends and he's very explosive. I thought he had alot of Wade in his game. He has a real nice deceptive crossover also.
> ...


I really cannot wait to see this guy, he sounds terrific.

However, I disagree that we need to deal Ricky Davis. I think we should wait to make sure that Allen is legit before we make any moves. What I'd like to see is using Pierce and Welsch as shooters at small forward with Davis and Allen as our energy guys and slashers at SG.


----------



## squeak (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice info on Tony.

I'm an O-state grad and season ticket holder. You guys will love TA. If anything, he'll show more heart than anyone on the court. The kid just loves to ball. His dunks are sick, he'll lock up anyone on D, and he has a decent shot. 15-16 feet in are money, but you get much further out and he's streaky - got a flat shot. 

One more thing, pay attention to the Cowboys this year. This kid Joey Graham will be a lottery pick.

Take care of Tony.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

See, this is exactly why I think Ainge and Rivers want to part with Banks, his skill set is already available via Tony Allen. With Payton, West and Allen, Banks should be on the trading block. Hopefully he goes to the Lakers. 

Anyway, Davis has been on the trading block for a while it seems, and might be packaged with Banks somewhere else for an inside scorer.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why are people thinking that Tony Allen is a point guard? Isn't he a definite SG?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Why are people thinking that Tony Allen is a point guard? Isn't he a definite SG?


He's 6'4" 213 lbs, he's a tweener.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Allen was a very marginal point guard at OSU. He is not an NBA point guard.

When he played point he had a tendency to dominate the ball and rely on his quickness and slashing to get a score. He is not a true point. His passing in college was an afterthought (if he could not score he would pass). Defensively he has the quickness, size and desire to match up with nearly any point guard so he may be a nice complement to a big point who can match up with 2 guards (Payton).


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*He might get a few minutes at the 1*

I talked to some Celtics basketball people recently who said that they could use Tony at the 1. 

Now that is in the sense that he could defend PGs, and a guy like Jiri could handle the ball up the court and get us into the offense. 

So he'd be a 1 on defense, a 2 or 3 on offense.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

That would work.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No it wouldn't, Jiri isn't a point guard either.


----------



## DeaconCowboy (Sep 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Allen was a very marginal point guard at OSU. He is not an NBA point guard.


Tony Allen is most definitely NOT a point guard. Can he take over handling duties if necessary? For awhile. But I can't begin go count the number of times Coach Sutton got in his face about making dumb decisions with the basketball. Tony's game is all two guard.

As an aside, during his two years at OSU, I got to know T pretty well, and he's definitely good people. This kid busted his tail to keep his grades up and take care of business on and off the basketball court. He grew up a lot under Coach Sutton, and I couldn't be more proud of him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope he learns quickly, or that Boston works out a deal for Boris Diaw, because he's bench material otherwise. But with a good ballhandler like Diaw he'd be an asset.


----------

